# Advantage Plus



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

So the "new vet" is recommending this product. We use Interceptor and I give it every 45 days. He says that with Interceptor...the active ingredient is only in their system for 48 hours after giving it The vet is saying that there is a new type of heartworm that is resistent to ALL heartworm meds except for the Advamtage Plus. Its actually a heartworm/flea meds in one and its one you apply to the skin. Ive not had any problems with fleas since starting RAW but this new vet seems to think its only a matter of tiime. Im wondering....is he trying to scare me into buying it? Its double in price compared to Interceptor


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I dunno Kristy. I haven't looked into many topicals honestly other than Frontline & K9 Advantix (which I really disliked!). It sounds good--but it's still a pesticide. This year we've been using Earth Animal & so far so good. No fleas or ticks since starting it. Of course I did our usual dose of Frontline Plus at the very beginning of spring like usual (hadn't planned on trying EA when I did the dose). 

Good luck at any rate. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

MChis said:


> I dunno Kristy. I haven't looked into many topicals honestly other than Frontline & K9 Advantix (which I really disliked!). It sounds good--but it's still a pesticide. This year we've been using Earth Animal & so far so good. No fleas or ticks since starting it. Of course I did our usual dose of Frontline Plus at the very beginning of spring like usual (hadn't planned on trying EA when I did the dose).
> 
> Good luck at any rate. Let us know what you decide!


Which Earth Animal products do you use and how do you use them?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I haven't heard of it -- TBH we have so few mosquitoes I tend not to worry. I do give them interceptor every 45 days but Laurel basically lived outside for 6 years without a single vaccine or flea/tick/heartworm/parasite preventative and had none when I had her tested for it all. But you are down in swamp land. So maybe see if you can get the Advantage cheaper on 1800petmeds when you run out of interceptor, but I doubt it's urgent?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

2Cheese said:


> Which Earth Animal products do you use and how do you use them?


This is what I'm using Kristy. Natural Flea and Tick prevention Earth Animal

I wish the yeast free formula wasn't so expensive--I'd try that. But the pups are tolerating the regular formula just fine (other than it being hard on their breath LOL). We're just about out of our first can & it's been almost a month I think...so it's really not bad price wise. Much better than I was anticipating! But I'm not "doubling the dose" like it recommends during peak flea/tick season. I figured this on top of raw will make them taste/smell icky enough. **crossing fingers**

Oh & as for how I used it...typically I just mix the EA, their Nupro & any other supplements with a small amount of water to make a gravy & pour it over a ground meal. Sometimes I mix it all up, sometimes I just sprinkle it on their food...but they always lap it all up. 

This doesn't cover heartworms though....just fleas & ticks. (never mind...temporary brain cramp. It does cover mosquitos & black flies so yeah...helps prevent heartworm. :roll: )


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

MChis said:


> This is what I'm using Kristy. Natural Flea and Tick prevention Earth Animal
> 
> I wish the yeast free formula wasn't so expensive--I'd try that. But the pups are tolerating the regular formula just fine (other than it being hard on their breath LOL). We're just about out of our first can & it's been almost a month I think...so it's really not bad price wise. Much better than I was anticipating! But I'm not "doubling the dose" like it recommends during peak flea/tick season. I figured this on top of raw will make them taste/smell icky enough. **crossing fingers**
> 
> ...


Thanks Heather!!!! Im going to order some!! Sounds more cost effective than $104 for 2 month suppy of the pesticide! Ill still use the interceptor...since I do live in Swamp land...LOL

So the 1lb can only lasted you 1 month for your 6? Did you order it online or were you lucky enough to get it locally?


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I haven't heard of it -- TBH we have so few mosquitoes I tend not to worry. I do give them interceptor every 45 days but Laurel basically lived outside for 6 years without a single vaccine or flea/tick/heartworm/parasite preventative and had none when I had her tested for it all. But you are down in swamp land. So maybe see if you can get the Advantage cheaper on 1800petmeds when you run out of interceptor, but I doubt it's urgent?


Your so lucky you dont have many mosquitos. Here is "swamp land" ...if your out dusk and after...you get eaten alive!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I think it's been a month...maybe a hair less? I should have written on the can the date I opened it. Duh! But the website I posted is my fav local store so yeah...I was able to find it locally. Actually I only thought I'd try it as the owner of the Animal House told me about it as she's been using it for 3 years on her dogs & hasn't had a problem with fleas/ticks since. She's really awesome--they only carry all natural pet products & have very high standards for what they do carry as far as food/products go. Makes my life so easy shopping there. LOL

You may be able to find it locally where you find the dehydrated raw foods & such. Maybe?


----------

